# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #10130 GOUNARA Α.Πατήσια

## gounara

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .

Ενημέρωση κόμβου 3/4/2011


Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :

1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky (ανενεργό)
2 bb-link με awmn-6506 space
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick (ανενεργό)
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
5 bb-link με awmn-9626 panpan
6 bb-link με awmn-10283 romias
7 bb-link με awmn-14978 gounara-2
8 bb-link με awmn-14755 tenoros_home (ανενεργό)
9 bb-link με awmn-8137 firelord 
10 bb-link με awmn-12629 GFan2
11 bb-link με awmn-14140 Snakeoff_2

Επίσης λειτουργούν και δύο A.P. για πελάτες
πελάτες 13

Πελάτες

karlos (#8690) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
notisnotis (#12023) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
Plasma3D (#13581) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1ALR (#8164) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SW1LHR (#8114) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1AST (#7286) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
madTuxAthens (#14531) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
sv1ahw (#11132) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
maybeok (#10202) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1FA (#4974) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
thanos (#12402) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
GOUNARA-WORK (#14853) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
metamor (#15140) Πελάτης Ενεργό 



Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## manoskol

Καλως ηρθες και με μπολικα mbit  ::

----------


## gounara

manoskol"]Καλως ηρθες και με μπολικα mbit 
 ::  Καλώς σας βρήκα.

 :: Έυχομαι καλά και ποιοτικά link σε όλους

----------


## gounara

Καλησπέρα 


Ο κόμβος σημερα το απόγευμα και για λιγες ώρες θα ειναι κάτω.
Θα γίνουν εργασίες αναβάθμισης εξοπλισμού και τοποθέτηση νέων κεραιών .
Αν όλα πάνε όπως έχουν σχεδιαστεί το βράδυ θα ειναι up με δυο 
ακόμα links 
Επίσης στο link του KARLOS γινονται και εκεί εργασίες αναβάθμισης ελπίζω επιτυχώς .
Τέλος τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται τις τελευταίες μέρες στο link με SPOOKY φαίνεται να μην οφείλονται στον κόμβο GOUNARA .
Νεκτάριε αν και μετα τις δικες μου ενέργειες συνεχιστουν πρέπει να δεις και εσύ τη δική σου πλευρά .
Ευχαριστώ για το support τους καλους φίλους wizard , vagan και ntrits .
ΚΑΛΗ ΜΑΣ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ"

----------


## senius

Για νέο B.B. Link σε Α, αν σ' ενδιαφερει το δοκιμάζουμε  ::

----------


## gounara

> Για νέο B.B. Link σε Α, αν σ' ενδιαφερει το δοκιμάζουμε



καλημερα θα σου στειλω pm οταν ειμαι ετοιμος για δοκιμη

----------


## gounara

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους .
> 
> 
> Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :
> 1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
> 2 bb-link με awmn-8690 carlos
> 3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick
> 4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
> Νέο link me ZOD δοκιμαζεται και ειναι ετοιμο να βγει
> ...

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους .
> 
> 
> Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :
> 1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
> 2 bb-link με awmn-8690 carlos
> 3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick
> ...



το νεο link με zod βγήκε και πάει πολύ καλά.


ΑΡΑ ΈΧΟΥΜΕ


Ο κόμβος διαθέτει : 
1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky 
2 bb-link με awmn-8690 carlos 
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick 
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock 
5 bb-link με awmn-3136 zod 
Προς υλοποίηση είναι 1 ακόμη BB-LINK τo οποίo θα ανακοινωθει όταν είναι έτοιμο .

----------


## manoskol

Ρε Θαναση χαλάρωσε λίγο με την φορα που εχει πάρει θα πούμε στο
meeting να βγαλεις κάνα αλλο να εξυπηρετησεις την περιοχη 
και δεν θα εχεις interace.....  ::

----------


## gounara

> Ρε Θαναση χαλάρωσε λίγο με την φορα που εχει πάρει θα πούμε στο
> meeting να βγαλεις κάνα αλλο να εξυπηρετησεις την περιοχη 
> και δεν θα εχεις interace.....


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ 
το υποσχεθηκα στα παιδια και οταν υποσχομαι κατι το κανω ,
ξερεις σκεφτομαι ετσι γιατι στην αρχη έφαγα ποοοοολυυυυ πόρτα
ας ειναι καλα ο ntrits o wizard και o vagan που με βοηθησαν αφανταστα διαθέτωντας πολυ προσωπικο χρονο και κεφι .
΄Τώρα οσο για interface εχω 3 ακομα ελευθερα ( το ενα το εχω υποσχεθει) , και μαλλον προσανατολιζομαι να ανοιξω ενα μικρο 
ακομα κομβο τεσσάρι στην ευρυτερη περιοχη των πατησιων στο πατρικο μου

Τωρα αν με ρωτήσεις γιατί το κάνω η απαντηση ειναι απλα HOBBY
ψιλοβαρεθηκα τα βραχεα τα V και τα U που βγαινω τοσα χρονια καθοτι ραδιοερασιτεχνης

πολλα 73 , sv1edi

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Ρε Θαναση χαλάρωσε λίγο. 
> 
> 
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ 
> ......
> Τωρα αν με ρωτήσεις γιατί το κάνω η απαντηση ειναι απλα HOBBY
> ψιλοβαρεθηκα τα βραχεα τα V και τα U που βγαινω τοσα χρονια καθοτι ραδιοερασιτεχνης
> ...


++++ 
Καλώς ήλθες
εύχομαι πάντα στον αέρα!  ::

----------


## gounara

Καλημέρα , 
το μήνυμα που μου έστειλες .............τότε ήταν καταλυτικό .
Από τότε άλλαξαν πολλά .
Χαίρομαι πολύ που σε ξαναβλέπω . 
Όπως θα έλεγαν και οι FLOYD 
WE DONT NEED NO (AWMN) THOUGHT CONTROL .
ή όπως θα έλεγαν και οι PISTOLS
για τα γνωστά
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN 
SHE AINT A HUMAN BEING
ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλορίζικο το νέο link. Μακάρι να ήθελες να συνεργαστούμε..

----------


## gounara

> Καλορίζικο το νέο link. Μακάρι να ήθελες να συνεργαστούμε..



Με μεγάλη μου χαρά


Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## senius

Μας κάνει η οπτική επαφή Θανάση?
Δες photos:

----------


## dti

> Μας κάνει η οπτική επαφή Θανάση?
> Δες photos:


Νομίζω οτι δεν βλέπεις τον σωστό ουρανοξύστη...
Αυτός που φαίνεται στο zoom είναι ο ουρανοξύστης στα Κάτω Πατήσια, ενώ ο gounara είναι στα Άνω Πατήσια...

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Μας κάνει η οπτική επαφή Θανάση?
> Δες photos:
> 
> 
> Νομίζω οτι δεν βλέπεις τον σωστό ουρανοξύστη...
> Αυτός που φαίνεται στο zoom είναι ο ουρανοξύστης στα Κάτω Πατήσια, ενώ ο gounara είναι στα Άνω Πατήσια...




Ναι Δαμιανέ το καταλαβα εκ των ..υστερων.
Ειναι δεξιά απο τον τρουλο του Αγ. Παντελεήμωνα τελικά το μεγάλο κτήριο προς Γαλάτσι μεριά, αν μπεις στο
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10636
φαίνονται καλύτερα οι φωτογραφίες μου.

----------


## gounara

> Μας κάνει η οπτική επαφή Θανάση?
> Δες photos:




Λαθος κτιριο 
Πρεπει να στοχευσεις απο εκει που εισαι λιγο πιο δεξια και λιγο πιο μακρια , κατα συνεπεια και πιο ψηλα .


Οποτε τωρα μου λειπει ενα Γαλατσι  ::   ::

----------


## gounara

[quote="gounara"][quote="senius"]Μας κάνει η οπτική επαφή Θανάση?
Δες photos:


Οποτε τωρα μου λειπει ενα Γαλατσι που το εχω απεναντι 



αλλα βγαζουν με πετρουπολη και περνανε απο πανω

----------


## senius

Βρε Θανάση ξαναδές την photo με την θέα μεταξύ μας και ξαναπές μου.
Στο wind με την κόκκινη γραμμή μεταξύ μας περνάει ακριβώς αριστερά απο τον Αγ. Παντελεήμωνα και τον warlock, και οχι τίποτα αλλο μην σας χαλάσω με θόρυβο, το link σου με warlock,... θα δουμε...., το πολύ πολύ ο Βαγγέλης να γίνει ενδιάμεσος.
Βλέπουμε το Σάββατο!!!

----------


## gounara

> Βρε Θανάση ξαναδές την photo με την θέα μεταξύ μας και ξαναπές μου.
> Στο wind με την κόκκινη γραμμή μεταξύ μας περνάει ακριβώς αριστερά απο τον Αγ. Παντελεήμωνα και τον warlock, και οχι τίποτα αλλο μην σας χαλάσω με θόρυβο, το link σου με warlock,... θα δουμε...., το πολύ πολύ ο Βαγγέλης να γίνει ενδιάμεσος.
> Βλέπουμε το Σάββατο!!!



Λοιπον δεν ειναι αυτο το κτιριο .
Αλλα τα πραγματα ειναι πιο ευχαριστα 
Οπτικη εχουμε , τωρα ειμαι σιγουρος και δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα με το λινκ με warlock γιατι το κτιριο μου ειναι 20 περιπου μοιρες πιο αριστερα και λιγο πιο μακρια 
αν το προσεξεις θα το δεις 
το ειδα σιγουρα 
φαινεται λιγο η κορφη του και ειναι τελειως flat απο πανω δεν εχει σκαλακια 
αυτο που λες ειναι αγιας λαυρας και οχι τερμα πατησια

----------


## senius

Θανάση έκατσα μέσα στο βράδυ και εβαλα το πιάτο για το link μας να είναι ετοιμο αύριο. Αυριο λοιπόν ..... ολα ετοιμα!!

----------


## gounara

> Θανάση έκατσα μέσα στο βράδυ και εβαλα το πιάτο για το link μας να είναι ετοιμο αύριο. Αυριο λοιπόν ..... ολα ετοιμα!!



Πέμπτη και παρασκευη τρεχω σαν παλαβος
Σαββατο και Κυριακη πρωι εχει ο μικρος αγωνες 
Σαββατο απογευμα η μικρη εχει παρτυ και κυριακη απογευμα να παω τον μεγαλο καπου που θελει ........
Αν ζησω , ξημερωματα σαββατου , κυριακης η δευτερας στηνω .
Αλλλιιως δευτερα απογευμα με βραδυ
GOD BLESS ME

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Θανάση έκατσα μέσα στο βράδυ και εβαλα το πιάτο για το link μας να είναι ετοιμο αύριο. Αυριο λοιπόν ..... ολα ετοιμα!!
> 
> 
> 
> Πέμπτη και παρασκευη τρεχω σαν παλαβος
> Σαββατο και Κυριακη πρωι εχει ο μικρος αγωνες 
> Σαββατο απογευμα η μικρη εχει παρτυ και κυριακη απογευμα να παω τον μεγαλο καπου που θελει ........
> ...



Αν ζήσεις κερνάω μία μερίδα........*ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ*!!!, που την λένε ...*senius*!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gounara

Αφου τα πραγματα χαλαρωσαν
Και τελικα επεζησα απο το τρελο τρεξιμο τριων εβδομαδων 
ειμαι ετοιμος να δω αν βγαινει το λινκ με noisyjohn .
Επισης ενα λινκ με γαλατσι ειναι μεσα στα σχεδια μου μια και το εχω απεναντι και δεν εχω κανενα λινκ προs τα εκει .
Οσοι πιστοι postαρετε η στειλτε pm

----------


## senius

> Αχ βρέ Βαγγέλη Warlock, τι όνειρο να έβλεπες σήμερα..... !!!!!
> Λοιπόν παιδιά τον Βαγγέλη τον έχει πιάσει πάρα πολύ άγχος γιατί τρέχει απο σήμερα με ταχύτητα *Βέγγος*.
> Αλλάζει ριζικά την κατασκευή του κόμβο του, τις επόμενες μέρες στήνετε ταρατσοπισί, πάνω στον ιστό, οπότε θα έχει τις μισές σε μέτρα καθόδους, καθώς ο ιστός και τα πιάτα θα ξαναστηθούν από την αρχή, με άλλη δόμηση πάνω στον ιστό. Θα ποσταριστούν και οι ανάλογες photos απο την κατασκευή του.
> 
> Πάντα με την σφραγίδα & δόμηση, και του *senius*!!!!!!!
> Ποιός θα τον πιάνει τώρα.





> Δεν σε προλαβαίνει κανείς Κώστα...!  
> 
> Πραγματικά αφου έλυσα και το πρόβλημα που είχε προκύψει μετά από το meeting Πατησίων με το μηχάνημά μου (αυτά τα reboot θα μου προκαλέσουν εγκεφαλικό!), περνάμε σε άλλη φάση με την μεταφορά του PC σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί (φώτο θα ποσταρηστούν μετά), την ανάρτησή του στον ιστό, και την προσαρμογή καλωδίων μικρότερου μήκους (με την ελπίδα καλύτερης απόδοσης).
> 
> Έτσι, θα πέσει ο κόμβος από την Πέμπτη και, αν πάνε όλα, το Σάββατο θα ανέβει θεριομένο!
> 
> Ζητώ την κατανόηση όσων επιρρεάζω...  
> 
> Πρέπει να γίνει και ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στον Κώστα (Senius) που ήρθε σαν καλο-οργανωμένος ανεμοστρόβιλος να σηκώσει το βάρος των προκαταρκτικών εργασίων του κουτιού (εγώ δεν μπορούσα παρά να κάθομαι στο πλάι και να θαυμάζω και που και που να κρατάω σταθερό το κουτί... (κατά τα άλλα μαζί το φτιάχναμε!).




*Ουδέν σχόλιον*.

Ετοιμάσου Θανάση γιά τεράστια traffic, αν σου κάτσει και το *link* με τον Noisyjohn. Ετοιμάζω και 6ο link με τον *sas*!!!

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
>  Αχ βρέ Βαγγέλη Warlock, τι όνειρο να έβλεπες σήμερα..... !!!!!
> Λοιπόν παιδιά τον Βαγγέλη τον έχει πιάσει πάρα πολύ άγχος γιατί τρέχει απο σήμερα με ταχύτητα *Βέγγος*.
> Αλλάζει ριζικά την κατασκευή του κόμβο του, τις επόμενες μέρες στήνετε ταρατσοπισί, πάνω στον ιστό, οπότε θα έχει τις μισές σε μέτρα καθόδους, καθώς ο ιστός και τα πιάτα θα ξαναστηθούν από την αρχή, με άλλη δόμηση πάνω στον ιστό. Θα ποσταριστούν και οι ανάλογες photos απο την κατασκευή του.
> 
> Πάντα με την σφραγίδα & δόμηση, και του *senius*!!!!!!!
> Ποιός θα τον πιάνει τώρα. 
> 
> ...






Φιλαρακια ευχομαι το καλυτερο

ελπιζω να κατσει το link με το noisy

----------


## senius

Μόλις γύρισα απο το σπίτι του Wizard (jpeppas), οπου έγινε η κατασκευή του *server Warlock*. Ολοi μαζί βάλαμε ένα χεράκι οπως ο Δημήτρης (Wizard) ο Παντελής (Gortin) και φυσικά ο κομβούχος Βαγγέλης. Ολοκληρώθηκε ο server του Βαγγέλη Warlock. Μέχρι τώρα όλα πήγαν καλά, αλλά ο κόμβος του Βαγγέλη θα σηκωθεί, αύριο Πέμπτη λόγο στο ότι ήταν προχωρημένη ώρα σήμερα.

Επισυνάπτω photos απο την κατασκευή του server Warlock με την σφραγίδα και την επιμέλεια του *senius #10636*.!!!!!



Θανάση ετοιμάσου πλέον..... γιά καλές διαδρομές.!!!

----------


## gounara

Νομιζω οτι ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω δει 


παιδια ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ::   ::

----------


## gounara

Αναμένω τον noisy  ::  και ψάχνω για ενα λινκ προς Γαλάτσι  ::  
και γυρω τριγυρω  ::  
οποιος θελει με στοχευει  ::  και αναμένει να του το ανταποδόσω  ::

----------


## gounara

> Αναμένω τον noisy  και ψάχνω για ενα λινκ προς Γαλάτσι  
> και γυρω τριγυρω  
> οποιος θελει με στοχευει  και αναμένει να του το ανταποδόσω



Επίσης έχει υπομονή και στέλνει και pm

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> Αναμένω τον noisy  και ψάχνω για ενα λινκ προς Γαλάτσι  
> και γυρω τριγυρω  
> οποιος θελει με στοχευει  και αναμένει να του το ανταποδόσω 
> 
> 
> 
> Επίσης έχει υπομονή και στέλνει και pm


ανεβάζω σήμερα το απόγευμα το panel. Κατά τις 8:00 ετοιμάσου για scan
sorry για το test υπομονής  :: 

Edit: Το ανέβασμα sector κεραίας στο κόμβο μου και αφού ταλαιπωρήθηκαν μαζί μου ο senious και ο [email protected], δυστυχώς πήρε ώρα και μας βρήκε το σκοτάδι. Για το scan θα μπορέσω αύριο.  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Το panel είναι στημένο και έτοιμο για scan  ::

----------


## gounara

ΤΟ AWMN χαριζει μονο φιλους  ::   ::  

Να ευχαριστησω το φιλο μου το Νίκο ( ithaca 1 ) και τη Μαρία για τη βοήθειά τους στην παρουσίαση που ετοιμάζω και το Λάζαρο ( the laz ) για το αίμα που έδωσε για τη μητέρα μου που νοσηλεύεται στο νοσοκομείο  ::   ::  


AWMN η δύναμη είναι στα μέλη του  ::   ::  

 ::

----------


## senius

> το Λάζαρο ( the laz ) για το αίμα που έδωσε για τη μητέρα μου που νοσηλεύεται στο νοσοκομείο


Θανάση περαστικά στην μητέρα σου.

----------


## gounara

> ΤΟ AWMN χαριζει μονο φιλους   
> 
> Να ευχαριστησω το φιλο μου το Νίκο ( ithaca 1 ) και τη Μαρία για τη βοήθειά τους στην παρουσίαση που ετοίμασα και είχε απόλυτη επιτυχία και το Λάζαρο ( the laz ) καθώς και τον Μανώλη (jabarlee) για το αίμα που έδωσαν για τη μητέρα μου που νοσηλεύεται στο νοσοκομείο   
> 
> 
> AWMN η δύναμη είναι στα μέλη του

----------


## gounara

up.....
για
papashark  ::

----------


## JB172

> up.....
> για
> papashark


???

----------


## Acinonyx

Tribute to Papashark...

----------


## JB172

> Tribute to Papashark...


Ετσι όπως το είδα, και βάση του ακριβώς προηγούμενου post, νόμιζα ότι είχε πάθει κάτι.

----------


## gounara

Σχεδιαζονται νεα λινκ
Περιμενω προτασεις
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται μπορει να απαντησει απο εδω η να στειλει pm η mail

Ψαχνω κυριως για Γαλατσι αλλα και οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι συζητησιμο 

Επισης σε λιγες μερες θα λειτουργησει και ap

----------


## gounara

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους .
> 
> 
> Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :
> 1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
> 2 bb-link με awmn-8690 carlos
> 3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick
> 4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
> 5 bb-link με awmn-3136 zod
> ...

----------


## manoskol

Θανάση Καλημέρα...ο κομβος δεν λειτουργει απο εχθες στις 15:05.... οποτε μπορεις δες τι γινετε...  ::

----------


## zod

Πράγματι ο κόμβος δε λειτουργεί απο το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι.

----------


## ntrits

Ο Κόμβος ήταν κάτω λόγω προβλήματος στην cf.
Τελικά αποκαταστάθηκαν όλα.

----------


## gounara

Με την πολυτιμη βοήθεια του ntrits - ithaca ο κομβος ειναι up από τη Δευτέρα το απόγευμα .
Επίσης προστέθηκαν 2 A.P. για εξυπηρέτηση πελατών

----------


## gounara

Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :
1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
2 bb-link με awmn-8690 carlos
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
5 bb-link με awmn-3136 zod


Επίσης λειτουργούν και δύο A.P. για πελάτες

Ετοιμάζεται και ένα bb-link με Γαλάτσι


Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## harrylaos

Εχεις interface για αλλο λινκ?

----------


## jpeppas

Τελικά τα είχε παίξει η CF?

----------


## gounara

> Τελικά τα είχε παίξει η CF?



Σβήστηκε απο μόνη της  ::  
Μάλλον από καιρικά  ::

----------


## gounara

> Εχεις interface για αλλο λινκ?


κάτι υπάρχει .

στείλε mail ή pm με τηλ. να το δούμε .

----------


## harrylaos

Σου εστειλα πμ.

----------


## gounara

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .


Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :

1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
2 bb-link με awmn-8690 carlos
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
5 bb-link με awmn-3136 zod
6 bb-link με awmn-9626 panpan


Επίσης λειτουργούν και δύο A.P. για πελάτες

Υπάρχει ακόμα ένα ελεύθερο interface που εκπέμπει look 4 bblink προς Γαλάτσι . 


Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## Plasma3D

gounara κοιτα λιγο τα pm σου

sorry για τα greekenglish

----------


## gounara

εχεις pm

----------


## gounara

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .


Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :
1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
2 bb-link με awmn-8690 carlos
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
5 bb-link με awmn-3136 zod
6 bb-link με awmn-9626 panpan
7 bb-link με awmn-10283 romias


Επίσης λειτουργούν και δύο A.P. για πελάτες

----------


## gounara

Σε λίγες μέρες αναμένεται και η επαναλειτουργια του κόμβου notisnotis  ::

----------


## gounara

Αναμένονται αιτήσεις για πελάτες ,
και σε λίγες μέρες θα ανέβουν και υπηρεσίες..

----------


## gounara

> gounara kita ligo to pm pou s estila




Παρακαλώ όχι greekenglish  ::

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά Θανάση.

Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.
 ::

----------


## gounara

> Χρόνια πολλά Θανάση.
> 
> Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.



ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ ΠΟΛΥ

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε με υγεία και χαρά  ::  



......και επι τη ευκαιρία πιάνω την omni σου με τη δικιά μου με -68 db

----------


## JB172

Χρόνια πολλά Θανάση. Με υγεία και ευτυχία.

----------


## harrylaos

Χρόνια πολλά Θανάση.

----------


## johnkalli

τις καλύτερς των ευχών μου και από μένα
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## gounara

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους .  ::  

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε με υγεία και χαρά

----------


## gounara

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους .
> 
> 
> Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :
> 1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
> 2 bb-link με awmn-8690 carlos
> 3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick
> 4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
> 5 bb-link με awmn-3136 zod
> ...

----------


## gounara

ΝΕΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ



Καλησπέρα σε όλους .


Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :
1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
2 bb-link με awmn-8690 carlos
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
5 bb-link με awmn-3136 zod
6 bb-link με awmn-9626 panpan
7 bb-link με awmn-10283 romias


Επίσης λειτουργούν και δύο A.P. για πελάτες
πελάτες 12



Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## Acinonyx

Σε ποιό κανάλι παίζουν τα 2 AP; Εκτός από τα 2 τα δικά σου, υπάρχουν ένα του spooky και ένα το δικό μου που όλα μεταξύ τους έχουν οπτική επαφή. Θα πρέπει να φροντίσουμε να υπάρχουν κενά στην μπάντα ώστε να μην αλληλοπαρεμβαλόμαστε. Το δικό μου παίζει στο 9 και του spooky στο 5.

----------


## gounara

> Σε ποιό κανάλι παίζουν τα 2 AP; Εκτός από τα 2 τα δικά σου, υπάρχουν ένα του spooky και ένα το δικό μου που όλα μεταξύ τους έχουν οπτική επαφή. Θα πρέπει να φροντίσουμε να υπάρχουν κενά στην μπάντα ώστε να μην αλληλοπαρεμβαλόμαστε. Το δικό μου παίζει στο 9 και του spooky στο 5.




Αυτη τη στιγμη λειτουργεί μόνο το ένα στους 2442 mhz , δηλ. στο 11

Σου εχω στειλει pm 
Θα κάνουμε κάτι με το link που λέγαμε  ::  

Εχω ακόμα Ενα ελέυθερο if.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το 2442 είναι το κανάλι 7.

Θα πρέπει να παίζουμε στα κανάλια 1, 5, 9, 13 για να έχουμε την ελάχιστη δυνατή αλληλοπαρεμβολή. Διάλεξε ένα και πες μου. Θα βόλευε να γυρίσεις είτε στο 1 είτε στο 13 για να μην κάνουμε κι εμείς αλλαγές.

Για το link θα πρέπει να μιλήσουμε και με το vaggo αν συμφωνεί να μπεις ενδιάμεσος στο link μας. Μπορεί να είσαι λίγα μέτρα πιό μακρυά αλλά θα έχετε σίγουρα καλύτερη οπτική επαφή. Οπότε θα χρειαστεί να διαθέσεις *δύο* interfaces. Θα προτιμούσα να αποφύγω να σηκώσω κι άλλο interface γιατί έχω ήδη πάρα πολλά και θα είναι και το τελευταίο μου (έκτο). Αν όμως δεν βγει το παραπάνω σενάριο θα το κάνω.  ::

----------


## romias

Ειμαι κι εγω εδω κοντα και παίζω στο 10,να το αφήσω;

----------


## gounara

> Το 2442 είναι το κανάλι 7.
> 
> Θα πρέπει να παίζουμε στα κανάλια 1, 5, 9, 13 για να έχουμε την ελάχιστη δυνατή αλληλοπαρεμβολή. Διάλεξε ένα και πες μου. Θα βόλευε να γυρίσεις είτε στο 1 είτε στο 13 για να μην κάνουμε κι εμείς αλλαγές.
> 
> Για το link θα πρέπει να μιλήσουμε και με το vaggo αν συμφωνεί να μπεις ενδιάμεσος στο link μας. Μπορεί να είσαι λίγα μέτρα πιό μακρυά αλλά θα έχετε σίγουρα καλύτερη οπτική επαφή. Οπότε θα χρειαστεί να διαθέσεις *δύο* interfaces. Θα προτιμούσα να αποφύγω να σηκώσω κι άλλο interface γιατί έχω ήδη πάρα πολλά και θα είναι και το τελευταίο μου (έκτο). Αν όμως δεν βγει το παραπάνω σενάριο θα το κάνω.



Οντως ειναι το 7

Στο 1 ( 2412 ) και στο 13 (2472) αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχα παρεμβολες απο πολυ μακρινα ap παλαιοτερα και για αυτο πηγα στο 7 .
Θα το ξαναδοκιμασω όμως σε συνεργασια με τους πελατες μου και θα σε ενημερώσω .

Τωρα για το λινκ με βολευει η περιπτωση να χρησ. μονο ενα if. 
Πάντως μπορώ να κόψω και καποιο ακομα που δεν παει πολυ καλα απο traffic και διαδρομές

----------


## gounara

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους .
> 
> 
> Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :
> 1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
> 2 bb-link με awmn-8690 carlos
> 3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick
> 4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
> 5 bb-link με awmn-3136 zod
> ...

----------


## gounara

Σύντομα αναδιοργάνωση των λινκ και 2 - 3 interface θα μεινουν ελευθερα

Οσοι πιστοι προσέλθετε

----------


## ryloth

εχουμε απο εδώ 2 ελέυθερα
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=14735

όπτε μπορέσω θα σκανάρω μήπως πιάσω την ομνι σου

----------


## gounara

> εχουμε απο εδώ 2 ελέυθερα
> http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=14735
> 
> όπτε μπορέσω θα σκανάρω μήπως πιάσω την ομνι σου



Δύσκολο ( λόγω χωροταξικης τοποθέτησης των πιάτων ) αλλα θα το προσπαθήσω

----------


## gounara

Ήδη το πρώτο interface ειναι ελευθερο και εκπέμπει προς την περιοχή της Κηφισιας με ssid awmn-GOUNARA-searghing+κινητο τηλ.
To δευτερο και το τριτο interface θα ελευθερωθουν Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή .
Οποιος συναδελφος ενδιαφερεται για bblink , και εξυπηρετει το λινκ τους σκοπους του δικτυου ας στειλει mail ή pm με τηλ . για συνεννοηση .

----------


## Scooby_Doo

> Ήδη το πρώτο interface ειναι ελευθερο και εκπέμπει προς την περιοχή του zod που έκλεισε τον κομβο του λογω στρατευσης με ssid awmn10130-look-4-bblink .
> To δευτερο και το τριτο interface θα ελευθερωθουν Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή .
> Οποιος συναδελφος ενδιαφερεται για bblink , και εξυπηρετει το λινκ τους σκοπους του δικτυου ας στειλει mail ή pm με τηλ . για συνεννοηση .



Καλημέρα Θανάση ,
Έριξα μια ματιά χτες και είδα ότι έχω οπτική επαφή με εσένα (Βλέπω άνετα τους 2 τελευταίους ορόφους σου.)
Σήμερα λόγο καιρού δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να ανέβω , το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι μέχρι το Σάββατο θα έχει γίνει .

PriestRunner (#14735)

----------


## gounara

Αυριο το μεσημερι θα γινουν πολλες δοκιμες και σκαναρισματα 
οποιος ενδιαφερεται για δοκιμη για link ας στειλει πμ ή mail η ας ποσταρει εδώ

----------


## gounara

Δοκιμες που έγιναν με vagpol και priestrunner απέτυχαν παταγωδώς


interface ελέυθερο εκπέμπει προς Ηρακλειο με δυνατότητα άμεσου σκαναρίσματος 90 μοίρες δεξιά και 90 μοίρες αριστερα απο την τωρινή του θέση

----------


## gounara

Μεγάλες ανακαταταξεις στον κομβο
Αναδιοργανωση λινκ , δημιουργια νεων και βελτιστοποίηση των υπαρχόντων .
πριν οριστικοποιηθει η νεα κατασταση αν καποιος θελει μπορει να συμπεριληφθει στις δοκιμες αμεσα για νεο λινκ που θα αντικαταστησει αλλα που δεν λειτουργουν σωστα η εχουν πεσει απο καιρο και δεν υπαρχει αμοιβαιο ενδιαφέρον για την αποκατασταση τους .

Απαντηστε απο εδω ή στειλτε πμ ή mail

φιλικα GOUNARA

----------


## ryloth

άμα μπορέσεις ρίξε ένα σκανάρισμα προς περιστέρι priestrunner
έχουμε την εντύπωση οτι την ώρα που είχες κάνει το προηγούμενο
ο κόμβος ήταν κάτω γιατί ανεβάζαμε το 3ο πιάτο στον ιστό

----------


## senius

> άμα μπορέσεις ρίξε ένα σκανάρισμα προς περιστέρι priestrunner
> έχουμε την εντύπωση οτι την ώρα που είχες κάνει το προηγούμενο
> ο κόμβος ήταν κάτω γιατί ανεβάζαμε το 3ο πιάτο στον ιστό


Δεν σας βλέπει λόγω μπαλκονιών, μακάρι.....

----------


## ryloth

έτσι μου είπε στο τηλέφωνο αλλά
η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία  ::

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ryloth
> 
> άμα μπορέσεις ρίξε ένα σκανάρισμα προς περιστέρι priestrunner
> έχουμε την εντύπωση οτι την ώρα που είχες κάνει το προηγούμενο
> ο κόμβος ήταν κάτω γιατί ανεβάζαμε το 3ο πιάτο στον ιστό
> 
> 
> Δεν σας βλέπει λόγω μπαλκονιών, μακάρι.....




το πιανω με πολυ κακο σημα λογω μπαλκον..... περιπου -88 ακεντραριστο βεβαια

anyway , αποφασισα να ριξω ακομα 2 ifs στο olsr των πατησιων για να μπω και εγω στο confederation......
ειδωμεν

----------


## gounara

Η αναδιοργανωση των λινκ συνεχιζεται με αποτελεσμα για καποιες ωρες αυτη τη βδομαδα ο κομβος και συγκεκριμενα μερικα λινκ να μην λειτουργουν .  ::  
Επισης και το a.p. λογω αντικαταστασης.  ::  
Πολύ συνtομα 2 ifs θα εκπεμπουν , το ενα προς acinonyx και το αλλο προς vaggos13 που μαζι με το link με spooky θα ειναι οι τρεις διασυνδεσεις που θα βαλουν τον κομβο GOUNARA στο Πατησια olsr confederation .  ::  
Παράλληλα δε συνεχίζεται το scan προς τα βορεια και ανατολικα κυριως του κομβου για εξευρεση εναλλακτικης λυσης σε περιπτωση που αποτυχει η συνδεση με το Πατησια olsr confederation .  ::  
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται για δοκιμη μπορει να απαντησει απο εδω ή να στειλει πμ ή mail .  ::  
Υπάρχει ακομα ενα ελευθερο if.  ::

----------


## nickfudu

Καλησπερα.

Με ενδιαφερει μια πιθανη διασυνδεση μαζι σου.
Στο wind εχουμε επαφη και μεσα στο Σ/Κ μπορω να κανω ενα scan να δω εαν βλεπω το AP σου.
Εναλλακτικα μπορεις να σκαναρεις και εσυ προς τα εδω να δεις εαν βλεπεις το AP του 69eyes (awmn-2662-AP) οπου εαν συμβαινει αυτο κατα 99% βλεπομαστε και εμεις αφου ειμαστε στα 300μετρα μεταξυ μας.

Εαν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον απο μερια σου μπορουμε να επικοινωνησουμε.
Ευχαριστω.
Νικος

----------


## gounara

> Καλησπερα.
> 
> Με ενδιαφερει μια πιθανη διασυνδεση μαζι σου.
> Στο wind εχουμε επαφη και μεσα στο Σ/Κ μπορω να κανω ενα scan να δω εαν βλεπω το AP σου.
> Εναλλακτικα μπορεις να σκαναρεις και εσυ προς τα εδω να δεις εαν βλεπεις το AP του 69eyes (awmn-2662-AP) οπου εαν συμβαινει αυτο κατα 99% βλεπομαστε και εμεις αφου ειμαστε στα 300μετρα μεταξυ μας.
> 
> Εαν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον απο μερια σου μπορουμε να επικοινωνησουμε.
> Ευχαριστω.
> Νικος


μπορουμε να το δοκιμασουμε , εχω ηδη if προς τα εκει περιπου σου στελνω πμ με τηλ

----------


## gounara

> Ήδη το πρώτο interface ειναι ελευθερο και εκπέμπει προς την περιοχή της Κηφισιας με ssid awmn-GOUNARA-searghing+κινητο τηλ.
> To δευτερο και το τριτο interface θα ελευθερωθουν Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή .
> Οποιος συναδελφος ενδιαφερεται για bblink , και εξυπηρετει το λινκ τους σκοπους του δικτυου ας στειλει mail ή pm με τηλ . για συνεννοηση .

----------


## gounara

Αυριο απο τις 3-7 θα γινουν δοκιμες για link με τους geosid και nickfudu και παραλληλα θα στεινεται σιγα - σιγα ο εξοπλισμος για τα link με acinonyx και vaggo13 .
Επίσης θα γινουν και προσπαθειες επαναενεργοποιησης του link με panick
Ενδεχεται αυτες τις ωρες να γινουν μικρες διακοπες στη λειτουργια του κομβου .

----------


## senius

Σε λίγο καιρό ο Θανάσης (Gounara) θα στήσει 2ο Ταρατσοπισι by senius, με θέα τα Δυτικά Προάστια ... με σκοπό νέων link. 
 ::  

Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.

Θανάση ετοιμάσου για full εργασίες.
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Eίσαι απλά απίστευτος  ::  .Αν θές βοήθεια σφύρα...

----------


## gounara

::

----------


## gounara

> Αυριο απο τις 3-7 θα γινουν δοκιμες για link με τους geosid και nickfudu και παραλληλα θα στεινεται σιγα - σιγα ο εξοπλισμος για τα link με acinonyx και vaggo13 .
> Επίσης θα γινουν και προσπαθειες επαναενεργοποιησης του link με panick
> Ενδεχεται αυτες τις ωρες να γινουν μικρες διακοπες στη λειτουργια του κομβου .




Η προσπαθεια με nickfudu απετυχε
οι δοκιμες θα συνεχιστουν και σημερα  ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> Αυριο απο τις 3-7 θα γινουν δοκιμες για link με τους geosid και nickfudu και παραλληλα θα στεινεται σιγα - σιγα ο εξοπλισμος για τα link με acinonyx και vaggo13 .
> Επίσης θα γινουν και προσπαθειες επαναενεργοποιησης του link με panick
> Ενδεχεται αυτες τις ωρες να γινουν μικρες διακοπες στη λειτουργια του κομβου .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den εχω πρλαβει να σου γυρισω πιατο αν σχολασω νωρις θα το γυρισω σημερα , ιδε αλλιως αυριο το μεσημερι.

----------


## gounara

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .


Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :
1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
2 bb-link με awmn-8690 carlos
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick 
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
5 bb-link με awmn-9626 panpan
6 bb-link με awmn-10283 romias
7 bb-link με awmn-14978 gounara-2

Επίσης λειτουργούν και δύο A.P. για πελάτες
πελάτες 13



Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## gounara

Οι δοκιμες θα συνεχιστουν μεχρι τη Μ. Πέμπτη και θα ξεκινησουν παλι απο την Τετάρτη του Πασχα .
Συντομα ελπιζω να οριστικοποιηθουν οι διασυνδεσεις του κομβου και να βελτιστοποιηθουν τα link .
Επισης το λινκ με panick λειτουργει και παλι επιτυχως . 
Στηνεται και νεος κομβος με ssid GOUNARA-2 (14978 ) ο οποιος θα εξυπηρετησει περιοχες κεντρου , νοτιων προαστιων και Πειραια και παραλληλα θα συνδεσει τον κομβο με το patissia olsr confederation .
Η τωρινη κατασταση του κομβου ειναι η παρακατω >


Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :
1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
2 bb-link με awmn-8690 karlos
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick 
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
5 bb-link με awmn-9626 panpan
6 bb-link με awmn-10283 romias
7 bb-link με awmn-14978 gounara-2



Επίσης λειτουργούν και δύο A.P. για πελάτες
πελάτες 13

Τελος στη κατασκευη ειναι οι κομβοι
1 GOUNARA BY THE SEA (#14837) και
2 GOUNARA-WORK (#14853) 
οι οποιοι θα λειτουργουν ως πελατες 
ο μεν πρωτος στον sv1gft-2 (#7642) AWMN-AP-7642-AG.THEODWROI 
και ο δευτερος στον GOUNARA (#10130) awmn-10130-AP1 


φιλικα Θανασης

----------


## gounara

Η νεα κατασταση του κομβου Τεταρτη 23/4/08

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .


Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :
1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
2 bb-link με awmn-8690 karlos
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick 
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
5 bb-link με awmn-9626 panpan
6 bb-link με awmn-10283 romias
7 bb-link με awmn-14978 gounara-2
8 bb-link με awmn-14755 tenoros_home



Στηνεται και νεος κομβος με ssid GOUNARA-2 (14978 ) ο οποιος θα εξυπηρετησει περιοχες κεντρου , νοτιων προαστιων και Πειραια και παραλληλα θα συνδεσει τον κομβο με το patissia olsr confederation .


Τελος στη κατασκευη ειναι οι κομβοι
1 GOUNARA BY THE SEA (#14837) και
2 GOUNARA-WORK (#14853) 
οι οποιοι θα λειτουργουν ως πελατες 
ο μεν πρωτος στον sv1gft-2 (#7642) AWMN-AP-7642-AG.THEODWROI 
και ο δευτερος στον GOUNARA (#10130) awmn-10130-AP1 





Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## gounara

Yπαρχει ενα ελευθερο if που μπορει να γυρισει απο Κυψελη ως Γαλατσι ,Περισσο ,πευκακια , Ν.ιωνια , Ηρακλειο , πευκη , Μαρουσι και την ευρυτερη περιοχη .
Αυτη τη στιγμη βλεπει προς Περισσο.
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται για λινκ  ::  post , pm , email .

----------


## nickfudu

Θαναση καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα.

Υπαρχει διαθεσιμα if στον κομβο 7bpm (#14835) οπου τουλαχιστον το wind δειχνει καλη οπτικη.

Ο κομβος ειναι του κουμπαρου μου που αναζητα λινκς οποτε εαν σε ενδιαφερει μπορεις να γυρισεις το if προς τα εκει και να κανουμε μια προσπαθεια.(ελπιζω αυτη την φορα να ειναι επιτυχημενη  ::  )

Απλα επειδη ειναι τωρα εξωτερικο και επιστρεφει αυριο η Τεταρτη εαν δεν εχεις προβλημα μπορουμε να κανουμε τις δοκιμες τοτε.

Φιλικα,
Νικος

----------


## gounara

> Θαναση καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα.
> 
> Υπαρχει διαθεσιμα if στον κομβο 7bpm (#14835) οπου τουλαχιστον το wind δειχνει καλη οπτικη.
> 
> Ο κομβος ειναι του κουμπαρου μου που αναζητα λινκς οποτε εαν σε ενδιαφερει μπορεις να γυρισεις το if προς τα εκει και να κανουμε μια προσπαθεια.(ελπιζω αυτη την φορα να ειναι επιτυχημενη  )
> 
> Απλα επειδη ειναι τωρα εξωτερικο και επιστρεφει αυριο η Τεταρτη εαν δεν εχεις προβλημα μπορουμε να κανουμε τις δοκιμες τοτε.
> 
> Φιλικα,
> Νικος



Χρονια πολλα και απο εμενα
οκ , μπορουμε να το δοκιμασουμε οποτε το παλληκαρι ειναι ετοιμο
Σου ξαναστελνω πμ με τα τηλεφωνα μου για να γινουν οι καταλληλες συνεννοησεις

----------


## gounara

Η δοκιμη με 7bpm απετυχε λογω κακης οπτικης
πετυχε ομως με τον tenoros οπου με 0 ισχυ η ζευξη ειναι -55

----------


## gounara

το λινκ με karlos μετα απο 2 περιπου χρονια λειτουργιας προκειται να διακοπει μετα απο προβληματα στον κομβο του karlos
οποτε αλλο ενα interface υπαρχει ελευθερο για ζευξη
οποιος ενδιαφερεται στελνει πμ , mail η κανει post εδω
ο κομβος gounara - 2 ετοιμαζεται πυρετωδως για νεα link προς τα νοτια και δυτικα προαστια

----------


## gounara

Το ελευθερο if με μια 24άρα κεραια εχει στριψει προς Κυψελη - αλεποτρυπα και κατ' επεκταση αυτη τη στιγμη ως Λυκαβητο
με ssid awmn-10130 search
οποιος το βλεπει και τον ενδιαφερει ειναι ετοιμο για το όγδοο λινκ .

----------


## gounara

Επισης οι οι καλοι φιλοι και γειτονες του κομβου 10130,
10283 και 14755 Ψαχνουν το τριτο και δευτερο τους λινκ αντιστοιχα με τοποθετημενες κεραιες και εξοπλισμο

----------


## Space

Θα σε ενδιεφερε αφου και οι 2 ειχαμε ΒΒ με τον karlos να βγει ΒΒ μεταξυ μας?  ::

----------


## gounara

> Θα σε ενδιεφερε αφου και οι 2 ειχαμε ΒΒ με τον karlos να βγει ΒΒ μεταξυ μας?




Σε εχω ηδη στοχευσει περιπου
να σημειωσω οτι το λινκ σου με maiden το πιανω με -50 και το search -80 επειδη λογικα ακομα κοιταζει τον karlos
στριψτο πανω μου κανε με connect να κανω μικρορυθμισεις στην κεραια , φτιαχνουμε ip , bgp , και φυγαμε  ::  ........  ::

----------


## gounara

το λινκ με space βγηκε ευκολα και καλα
σημα -62 db εκατερωθεν και με ιδιαιτερα χαμηλη ισχυ . 
Μενουν μικρορρυθμισεις και ανοιγμα του bgp για να ρουταρουν οι κομβοι .

Εντος της εβδομαδας θα λειτουργησει πληρως και ο κομβος gounara2 , αρχικα με 3 bb και ενα ap

----------


## gounara

τα machinia ρουταρουν αψογα
thanks to master ntrits-ithaca for the great support

----------


## senius

Μπράβο Θανάση το λέει η καρδιά σου, προχώρα μεγάλε.
 ::

----------


## gounara

ο κομβος GOUNARA 2 (1497 ::  ειναι up and running
εκανε την πρωτη διασυνδεση του και ψαχνει αλλες 2
οι κεραιες ειναι στραμμενες η μια προς Γαλατσι - Κυψελη και η αλλη προς Αχαρνες εως Κηφισια και τριγυρω 
Αν δεν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον θα γυρισουν για ψαξιμο αλλου

----------


## acoul

ωραίος, δυνατός, κούκλος + τζετ !! τέτοια πόρωση θέλει το AWMN !!

----------


## gounara

> ωραίος, δυνατός, κούκλος + τζετ !! τέτοια πόρωση θέλει το AWMN !!


i like to link it up  ::

----------


## gas

Σημερα λειτουργησε ο κομβος gas2(15037).
Υπαρχουν 2if ελευθερα και το ενα πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσε να βγει μεταξυ μας

----------


## gounara

> Σημερα λειτουργησε ο κομβος gas2(15037).
> Υπαρχουν 2if ελευθερα και το ενα πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσε να βγει μεταξυ μας


εχεις πμ

----------


## gas

και εσυ εχεις πμ  ::

----------


## gounara

> ο κομβος GOUNARA 2 (1497 ειναι up and running
> εκανε την πρωτη διασυνδεση του και ψαχνει αλλες 2
> οι κεραιες ειναι στραμμενες η μια προς Γαλατσι - Κυψελη και η αλλη προς Αχαρνες εως Κηφισια και τριγυρω 
> Αν δεν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον θα γυρισουν για ψαξιμο αλλου





απο αυριο το απογευμα οι κεραιες θα στραφουν η μια προς κεντρο σε αναμονη του karsudan και η αλλη προς περιστερι σε αναμονη του gas-pls


Αν δεν προκυψει κατι καλο θα παραμεινουν εκει για ψαξιμο  ::

----------


## gas

Θαναση απο την πλευρα μου ειμαι ετοιμος.
Το πιατο βλεπει ανατολικα και εκπεμπει ssid:awmn-gas2bbsearch στους 5300mhz.
Ελπιζω να υπαρξει επαφη.

----------


## gounara

> Θαναση απο την πλευρα μου ειμαι ετοιμος.
> Το πιατο βλεπει ανατολικα και εκπεμπει ssid:awmn-gas2bbsearch στους 5300mhz.
> Ελπιζω να υπαρξει επαφη.



Dont worry 
Το απογευμα θα ειμαστε connected  ::

----------


## gounara

οι δοκιμες συνεχιζονται με karsudan και gas-pls
οι δυο κεραιεs βλεπουν , η μια προς ευελπιδων (ssid awmn-10130-9091) και η αλλη προς περιστερι με ( ssid gounara2-searching )
σε αναμονη για τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## gounara

> οι δοκιμες συνεχιζονται με karsudan και gas-pls
> οι δυο κεραιεs βλεπουν , η μια προς ευελπιδων (ssid awmn-10130-9091) και η αλλη προς περιστερι με ( ssid gounara2-searching )
> σε αναμονη για τα αποτελεσματα



το λινκ με 9091 απετυχε , οποτε τα 2 ifs συνεχιζουν να εκπεμπουν για αναζητηση bblink με ssid gounara2-searching

----------


## gounara

Επισης και το λινκ με gas_pls απετυχε ,,,,,
οποτε οποιοι ενδιαφερονται για bblink ...... αποδω ......... αποδω  ::

----------


## gounara

Που πηγαν ολοι  ::  

Κανεις δεν eνδιαφερεται για bblink  ::

----------


## senius

I am here!
Ετοιμάσου....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Που πηγαν ολοι  
> 
> Κανεις δεν eνδιαφερεται για bblink


[anita pania] Για δείτε και με beep_gr #9297 μήπως βγαίνει.[/anita pania]

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> Που πηγαν ολοι  
> 
> Κανεις δεν eνδιαφερεται για bblink 
> 
> 
> [anita pania] Για δείτε και με beep_gr #9297 μήπως βγαίνει.[/anita pania]





Κυρια Πανια μου μολις γυρισα ενα if προς τον 92927 και την ευρυτερη περιοχη κατω απο την Αλεποτρυπα , εκει στην Ελικωνος
περιοχη talisman , tsap ,kaiser ,ashi και τα λοιπα

Προχωρηστε τις διαδικασιες

----------


## gounara

Δυο interface εκπεμπουν αυτη τη στιγμη 
ενα προς apollonas - 6308 και 
ενα προς beep_gr - 9297 

αναμενεται ενημερωση απο τους κομβουχους αν ειναι εφικτη η ζευξη  ::

----------


## gounara

> Δυο interface εκπεμπουν αυτη τη στιγμη 
> ενα προς apollonas - 6308 και 
> ενα προς beep_gr - 9297 
> 
> αναμενεται ενημερωση απο τους κομβουχους αν ειναι εφικτη η ζευξη






το λινκ με beep_gr - 9297 δεν βγαινει οποτε παραμενει στο ψαξιμο 
το λινκ με apollonas - 6308 παραμενει σε αναμονη απαντησης απο τον κομβουχο

----------


## senius

Βρε Θανάση με τέτοια θέα που έχεις, .... περονόσπορος πέρασε η γκαντεμιά?
Αντε κέρνα καφέ να ερθω εκει ΠΑΝΩ να δουμε.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Mε appolonas λιγο υπομονη λογω δουλειας.

----------


## gounara

> Βρε Θανάση με τέτοια θέα που έχεις, .... περονόσπορος πέρασε η γκαντεμιά?
> Αντε κέρνα καφέ να ερθω εκει ΠΑΝΩ να δουμε.



Δεν ξερω τι γινεται Κωστα 
Σε δεκα λεπτα βγηκαν πριν ενα μηνα τα λινκ με τενορο και space και ενα μηνα τωρα δεν μπορουν να κατσουν 2 ακομα σωστα λινκ 
Η παρουσιαζεται εμποδιο η τα λινκ δεν παιζουν καλα οποτε και απορριπτονται .
Επισης 1-2 που ηταν καλα δεν εξυπηρετουσαν γιατι κανενας δεν κερδιζε και καμμια μειωση διαδρομων ,
Μαλλον οσο ψαχνεις δεν βρισκεις ,, πρεπει να αφησεις τους αλλους να σε βρουν .
Με 8 λινκ που εχω θα επρεπε να γινεται καλο παιχνιδι αλλα φαινεται τα νεα interface που εβαλα ειναι γρουσουζικα 
καφεδακι και μπιρονια θα πιουμε μετα τις 20 του Ιουνη που θα ειμαι αδειουχος .

Τωρα πηγαινω στη δουλεια σχεδον Πρωι και βραδυ για να μαζεψω τις εκκρεμοτητες για να κλεισω , ετσι και αλλιως μεχρι τις 4 Αυγουστου Θα ειμαι Αθηνα και μετα θα παω διακοπες

----------


## gounara

> Βρε Θανάση με τέτοια θέα που έχεις, .... περονόσπορος πέρασε η γκαντεμιά?
> Αντε κέρνα καφέ να ερθω εκει ΠΑΝΩ να δουμε.



Με ενα προχειρο scan και αφου γυρισα τη μια κεραια κατα 270 μοιρες περιπου και σαρωσα τη περιοχη Κωστα επιασα τα εξης bblink
1589-6401
3757-7430
34-10606
2350-8125
7311-10283
4500-2125
6236-6727
6401-4462
10787-4462
2615-8892
amazon-ocean
επισης καμμια 10αρια πολυ κοντινα και ενα ap ονοματι kolasi-ap στους 5 γιγα
στους 2,5 μετην omni καμμια 40αρια ap του awmn και αλλα τοσα ap γειτονων

----------


## Chrisov

GOUNARA είσαι κακό παιδί!

Γιατί παίρνεις μάτι τα link των ανθρώπων?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> Δυο interface εκπεμπουν αυτη τη στιγμη 
> ενα προς apollonas - 6308 και 
> ενα προς beep_gr - 9297 
> 
> αναμενεται ενημερωση απο τους κομβουχους αν ειναι εφικτη η ζευξη 
> 
> 
> ...


Κάτσε ντε, ακόμη δεν σκανάραμε  :: 
Λογικά σε βλέπει  :: 
Μέσα στη βδομάδα θα το δούμε!

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> ...



Μα νομιζω οτι μου εστειλε mail οτι βλεπει μονο προς κεντρο

----------


## gounara

> GOUNARA είσαι κακό παιδί!
> 
> Γιατί παίρνεις μάτι τα link των ανθρώπων?




Ειναι ενδιαφερων  ::

----------


## Chrisov

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Chrisov
> 
> GOUNARA είσαι κακό παιδί!
> 
> Γιατί παίρνεις μάτι τα link των ανθρώπων? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ειναι ενδιαφερων


αχχχχ ματάκιααααααααααααα! έχει τπτ καλό  ::

----------


## gounara

πολλα λινκακια με μπολικα μεγαμπιτακια

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> ...


Κι εσύ πίσω από την πολυκατοικία που τον κρύβει??
Ε θα την γκρεμίσω αυτή δεν πάει άλλο!

----------


## gounara

Ασταθμητοι παραγοντες

----------


## gounara

Χθες εγινε δοκιμη με τον apollonas-6308 αλλα το λινκ δε βγαινει λογω κακης οπτικης , οποτε παραπεμφθηκε στον romias-10263 που βλεπονται καλυτερα .
Τα 2 ελευθερα ifs αναμενουν τον συναδελφο Αντωνη-2350 και τον Σταυρο- 14835 και οποιον αλλο επιθυμει για δοκιμη .

Εκ της Διευθυνσεως

----------


## gounara

Καλημερα , απο σημερα ο κομβος εχει και 13ο πελατη και τελευταιο για αυτο το AP 
Καλοσοριζουμε λοιπον και τον METAMOR-15140

----------


## gounara

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .
Ενημέρωση κόμβου 10/7/08


Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :

1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
2 bb-link με awmn-6506 space
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick 
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
5 bb-link με awmn-9626 panpan
6 bb-link με awmn-10283 romias
7 bb-link με awmn-14978 gounara-2
8 bb-link με awmn-14755 tenoros_home


Επίσης λειτουργούν και δύο A.P. για πελάτες
πελάτες 13

Πελάτες

karlos (#8690) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
notisnotis (#12023) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
Plasma3D (#13581) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1ALR (#8164) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SW1LHR (#8114) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1AST (#7286) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
madTuxAthens (#14531) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
sv1ahw (#11132) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
maybeok (#10202) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1FA (#4974) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
thanos (#12402) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
GOUNARA-WORK (#14853) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
metamor (#15140) Πελάτης Ενεργό 



Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν υπάρχει Gouanara-2. Είναι ο ίδιος κόμβος.. Εκτός αν έχεις ανακαλύψει κάποιο τρόπο να κάνεις link μέσα από κτήρια (δες gounara-2 στην παρακάτω φώτο).

Τα link είναι σύνολο *9* μαζί με τα a123xxsp και chrismarine.

----------


## ntrits

> Δεν υπάρχει Gouanara-2. Είναι ο ίδιος κόμβος.. Εκτός αν έχεις ανακαλύψει κάποιο τρόπο να κάνεις link μέσα από κτήρια (δες gounara-2 στην παρακάτω φώτο).
> 
> Τα link είναι σύνολο *9* μαζί με τα a123xxsp και chrismarine.


Βασίλη, Στον ίδιο χώρο είναι (στην άλλη πλευρά της οικοδομής) αλλά είναι διαφορετικός router me 2 wirless και 1 ethernet.

----------


## gounara

> Δεν υπάρχει Gouanara-2. Είναι ο ίδιος κόμβος.. Εκτός αν έχεις ανακαλύψει κάποιο τρόπο να κάνεις link μέσα από κτήρια (δες gounara-2 στην παρακάτω φώτο).
> 
> Τα link είναι σύνολο *9* μαζί με τα a123xxsp και chrismarine.





 ::  Λυπάμαι αλλά οι κομβοι ειναι 2 με διαφορετικο εξοπλισμο και αλλα link o καθενας , απλα ειναι σχετκα κοντα σε αποσταση (35 μετρα ) και για αυτο μπερδευτηκες .
Αλλωστε στο βεβαιωνει και ο συνδιαχειριστης (και συνκατασκευαστης) των κομβων , ntrits , 
ο οποιος και εχει επισκεφτει πολλες φορες το χωρο .
Τελος , οι router ειναι και δηλωμενοι και οι δυο στο nagios .
 ::

----------


## Vigor

> Βασίλη, Στον ίδιο χώρο είναι (στην άλλη πλευρά της οικοδομής) αλλά είναι διαφορετικός router me 2 wirless και 1 ethernet.


Το να έχουμε 2 router στον κόμβο μας, δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει να δηλώνουμε και 2 κόμβους στο WiND για το λόγο αυτό.
Προσωπικά έχω 3 routers στον κόμβο μου #2366, στημένους σε 2 διαφορετικά σημεία. Θα έπρεπε να έχω δηλώσει και εγώ
2 nodes στο WiND, Vigor-1 και Vigor-2...? Δεν μου στέκει καλά. Ξανακοιτάχτε το.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αφού είναι στο ίδιο κτήριο, και μάλιστα συνδέονται με καλώδιο είναι ΕΝΑΣ κόμβος. Θα έπρεπε να έχει 1 c-class και 1 AS στο BGP. Επίσης, με το setup που έχετε αυτή τη στιγμή προστίθεται 1 επιπλεόν BGP AS στο AS Path χωρίς λόγο με αποτέλεσμα να μην αξιοποιείται στο μέγιστο η πιο αξιόπιστη διασύνδεση (δηλ. το καλώδιο ethernet).

----------


## ntrits

Ο κόμβος gounara είναι κάτω λόγω "δυσοσμίας" στο κουτί.
Μάλλον θα χρειαστεί αντικατάσταση διάφορων μερών.
Αναμείνατε στην ενότητα για νεότερα.

----------


## romias

Περαστικά  ::

----------


## gounara

::  τροφοδοτικο και board καηκαν ξαφνικα μετα απο μικρη διακοπη τροφοδοσιας  ::  
και μετα απο 2 χρονια σταθερης λειτουργιας 
ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ξανα στον αερα  ::

----------


## gounara

UP AND RUNNING  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλορίζικο το νέο hardware.

2 χρόνια στον αέρα αλλά το link με Warlock που περνάει σουβλάκι όλα τα Πατήσια ακόμη περιμένουμε να σπάσει..

----------


## romias

> UP AND RUNNING


Ωραίος και αμεσως.Νομίζω εφτιαξε και το μικροπροβληματάκι που είχαμε και ψάχναμε.  ::

----------


## jpeppas

τι χρειάστηκε τελικά?

----------


## gounara

> τι χρειάστηκε τελικά?



τροφοδοτικο , και πολυ τυχη για να μπει στο κουτι  ::

----------


## senius

Μπράβο βρε Θανάση, εισαι σβέλτος.
 ::

----------


## gounara

> Μπράβο βρε Θανάση, εισαι σβέλτος.


Με τη βοηθεια του ntrits  ::

----------


## senius

> 2 χρόνια στον αέρα αλλά το link με Warlock που περνάει σουβλάκι όλα τα Πατήσια ακόμη περιμένουμε να σπάσει..


Ο Warlock εδώ και 2 μήνες έχει στραμμένο πιάτο προς Άνω Πατήσια και Γαλάτσι μεριά με : *awmn-8266-Searching, στους 5130*.
Για δείτε κύριοι τι μπορεί να γίνει....

----------


## JB172

> Ο Warlock εδώ και 2 μήνες έχει στραμμένο πιάτο προς Άνω Πατήσια και Γαλάτσι μεριά με : *awmn-8266-Searching, στους 5130*.
> Για δείτε κύριοι τι μπορεί να γίνει....


Κώστα, ο harrylaos (επειδή έχει ban) με παρακάλεσε να γράψω ότι έχει οπτική επαφή με Warlock και να δείτε αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.

----------


## gounara

> Καλορίζικο το νέο hardware.
> 
> 2 χρόνια στον αέρα αλλά το link με Warlock που περνάει σουβλάκι όλα τα Πατήσια ακόμη περιμένουμε να σπάσει..





Σιγα το σουβλακι  ::  2 και κατι χμ 
Υπαρχουν πολλα πολυ μεγαλυτερα
και ειναι και σταθερο 2,5 χρονια 
και δεν ενοχλει κανενα  ::  

παντως για ενδιαμεσος ενδιαφερεται και minoas που μιλησαμε το πρωι

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> UP AND RUNNING 
> 
> 
> Ωραίος και αμεσως.Νομίζω εφτιαξε και το μικροπροβληματάκι που είχαμε και ψάχναμε.



Σωστο  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σιγα το σουβλακι  2 και κατι χμ 
> Υπαρχουν πολλα πολυ μεγαλυτερα
> και ειναι και σταθερο 2,5 χρονια 
> και δεν ενοχλει κανενα  
> 
> παντως για ενδιαμεσος ενδιαφερεται και minoas που μιλησαμε το πρωι


Ο ορισμός του σουβλακίου είναι το link που περνάει σουβλάκι άλλους κόμβους. Δεν έχει σχέση με απόσταση.

 ::  Πως ξέρεις ότι δεν ενοχλεί κανένα;

Η ευαισθησία της CM9 είναι:


```
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
```

Ακόμη και -92dBm θόρυβο να προκαλεί, είναι αρκετό για να ρίξει ένα link να λειτουργεί στα 36Mbps..

----------


## senius

*Η θεωρία σου είναι σωστή, μέχρι το αποτέλεσμα του συνόλου, που διαφέρει.*

Πόσα μέτρα, λόγω ύψους του gounara, περνάει από πάνω σας?
Σε τι σας ενοχλεί?
Γνωρίζετε τι πόλωση και τι εξοπλισμό έχουν οι δύο συγκεκριμένοι?

Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω κάτι.

Μήπως πρέπει να κυνηγήσετε *άλλους* από το olsr σας, Bill?
*Δώσε στοιχεία* και θα είμαι πρώτος που θα προτείνω να κοπεί το συγκεκριμένο λινκ.

Ψαξτε και αλλού να δεις πράματα κ θαύματα Bill και μετά πες.
Επίσης έχω ζητήσει εδώ και 3 μήνες από τον badge, να μπει admin στα mikrotik των κόμβων Athens Center, για να ελέγχετε τα lags μας, επειδή κάποιοι είχατε παράπονο.

Δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση μέχρι τώρα.
Στην διάθεση σας, σε ότι μας χρειαστείτε.
ΟΚ Bill?

************
Μέχρι τότε, Θανάση, μην μασάς.
 ::

----------


## geosid

> [b]Επίσης έχω ζητήσει εδώ και 3 μήνες από τον badge, να μπει admin στα mikrotik των κόμβων Athens Center, για να ελέγχετε τα lags μας, επειδή κάποιοι είχατε παράπονο.
> 
> Δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση μέχρι τώρα.
> Στην διάθεση σας, σε ότι μας χρειαστείτε.
> ΟΚ Bill?
> 
> ************
> Μέχρι τότε, Θανάση, μην μασάς.


λες και ειπες στον badge να μπει στα αρχεια τον υπολογιστων του ΓΕΣ. συνηλθεεεεεεεεε.........

----------


## bedazzled

> Επίσης έχω ζητήσει εδώ και 3 μήνες από τον badge, να μπει admin στα mikrotik των κόμβων Athens Center, για να ελέγχετε τα lags μας, επειδή κάποιοι είχατε παράπονο.
> 
> Δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση μέχρι τώρα.


  ::   ::   :: 

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχε ζητήσει απλή πρόσβαση στο smokeping του Athens Center και όχι στα μικροτίκια... αν κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσει.  ::

----------


## senius

Σωστά Νίκο, στο *smokeping*, καλά θυμάσαι.

Άρα ποιος είναι ο τρόπος?

Μήπως θέλετε να αλλάξουμε λειτουργικό σε linux, να βολεύει καλύτερα το smokeping?

Δεν κρύβουμε κάτι και κανένας μας, τουλάχιστον εγω.

Απλά μπορούμε με συνεργασία να φτιάξουμε όσο μπορούμε τα link μας & τις διαδρομές μας.

Αχ βρε και να ξέρατε, τι βλέπουν τα μάτια μου....
Τι μικρός που ειναι ο κόσμος Bill.
 ::

----------


## geosid

> Σωστά Νίκο, στο *smokeping*, καλά θυμάσαι.
> 
> Άρα ποιος είναι ο τρόπος?
> 
> Μήπως θέλετε να αλλάξουμε λειτουργικό σε linux, να βολεύει καλύτερα το smokeping?
> 
> Δεν κρύβουμε κάτι και κανένας μας, τουλάχιστον εγω.
> 
> Απλά όσο μπορούμε με συνεργασία να φτιάξουμε όσο μπορούμε τα link μας & τις διαδρομές μας.
> ...


αχ και να ξερες τι βλεπουν τα δικα μας  ::  απο σωληνες του κουβιδη εως Athens Center ....

----------


## badge

Χαλαρώστε λίγο please

Για το link Warlock-Gounara δε θα μπω στο trip να σχολιάσω. Τα έχουμε πει χίλιες φορές, το κάναμε λάστιχο το θέμα, περαιτέρω ανάλυση είναι άσκοπη και μόνο φουρτούνα φέρνει. Είμαι δυσμενώς διακείμενος ως προς την ύπαρξή του, αλλά δεν με χαλάει και όπως έχει.

Είναι γεγονός ότι ο Κώστας μου πρότεινε να έχω access σε κάποιους κόμβους εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Δεν το ζήτησα επειδή αφενός μεν το ξέχασα, αλλά επειδή αφετέρου δε θέλω να φυτρώνω εκεί που δε με σπέρνουν. Εάν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα κάπου, θα φανεί από τις δοκιμές που κάνουμε όλοι μας. Το να κάνω τον δραγάτη και να σφυρίζω από τις ραχούλες, δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος, αρκετά παίζω την αστυνομία εδώ μέσα.

Κώστα, το smokeping δεν είναι ανάγκη να τρέχει στην ταράτσα. Ναι είναι κάτι που τρέχει σε Linux, αλλά δεν απαιτείται να τρέχει στον router. Μπορεί χαλαρά κάποιος να έχει Mikrotik για router, και στο τοπικό του δίκτυο να έχει ένα μικρό Atom ή ένα παλιό PC που να τρέχει Linux, και μέσα στα υπόλοιπα που θα τρέχει (web server, DNS, file server, οτιδήποτε άλλο) να τρέχει και ένα smokeping. Δεν είναι κάτι το φανταστρουμφικό, απλά σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να δεις εάν έχεις packet loss σε κάποια διαδρομή. Κάτι που είναι πολύ ουσιαστικό, γιατί μπορεί ένα link να ανεβάζει traffic αλλά να χάνει και πακέτα. Παράλληλα επειδή κρατάει στατιστικά, μπορείς να δεις το ιστορικό ενός link από τη στιγμή που το δημιούργησες. Και εκεί φαίνεται αυτό που λέει ο Βασίλης, ότι δηλαδή όσο περνάει ο καιρός και βγαίνουν νέα links, τόσο αυξάνεται ο θόρυβος και πέφτει η απόδοση, όχι μόνο των νέων links, αλλά και των παλιών συνολικά.

Στο Mikrotik δυστυχώς δε μπαίνει. Σε οποιοδήποτε Linux μηχανάκι μπαίνει και είναι υπόθεση 5 λεπτών. Αν απαιτείται tutorial, μπορούμε να γράψουμε. Αν απαιτείται εγκατάσταση, μπορούμε να την κάνουμε. Εγώ ή οποιοσδήποτε προσφερθεί.

*ΜΗΝ* αναλώνεστε σε καυγάδες για να την πείτε ο ένας στον άλλο. Αρκετές σκοτούρες έχουμε. Ειδικά τώρα που είναι γιορτάρες μέρες, και έχουμε λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο παραπάνω, είναι καλύτερο να φανούμε παραγωγικοί αντί για γκρινιάρηδες.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πόσα μέτρα, λόγω ύψους του gounara, περνάει από πάνω σας?
> Σε τι σας ενοχλεί?
> Γνωρίζετε τι πόλωση και τι εξοπλισμό έχουν οι δύο συγκεκριμένοι?
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω κάτι.
> 
> Μήπως πρέπει να κυνηγήσετε *άλλους* από το olsr σας, Bill?
> *Δώσε στοιχεία* και θα είμαι πρώτος που θα προτείνω να κοπεί το συγκεκριμένο λινκ.


Τί νομίζεις, ότι το link είναι μία λεπτή γραμμή με πάχος κλωστής;

Ο κύριος λοβός έχει γωνία περίπου 5 μοίρες - 2.5 πάνω από την ευθεία και 2.5 από κάτω. Το ημίτονο της γωνίας των 2.5 μοιρών είναι περίπου 0,04362. Αν το πολλαπλασιάσεις με την απόσταση του link βγαίνει ότι το ύψος του gounara θα έπρεπε να είναι 122 μ, και αυτό για να το πιάνουμε μόλις 3dB λιγότερο από την ευθεία του link.

Ξεκολλάτε με το ύψος πιά, ειδικά αυτοί που είναι σε υψώματα - πρόποδες το έχουν σαν δικαιολογία για να κάνουν σουβλάκια.

----------


## gounara

link προς τη περιοχη Ηρακλειου , Μεταμορφωσης , Ν.Ιωνιας και γυρω ζητειται  ::

----------


## gounara

> link προς τη περιοχη Ηρακλειου , Μεταμορφωσης , Ν.Ιωνιας και γυρω ζητειται



up  ::

----------


## gounara

> link προς τη περιοχη Ηρακλειου , Μεταμορφωσης , Ν.Ιωνιας και γυρω ζητειται





up
και Γαλατσι -περισσο πευκακια 
και γενικα οτι υπαρχει βορεια και ανατολικα

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> link προς τη περιοχη Ηρακλειου , Μεταμορφωσης , Ν.Ιωνιας και γυρω ζητειται 
> 
> 
> και Γαλατσι -περισσο πευκακια 
> και γενικα οτι υπαρχει βορεια και ανατολικα




up  ::

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> ...

----------


## gounara

Απο σημερα το λινκ με panick (awmn-4571) βγαινει εκτος λειτουργιας λογω προληματων απο τη πλευρα του awmn-4571  ::  

Για οτιδηποτε νεωτερο θα ενημερωθει η αρχικη σελιδα του κομβου

----------


## gounara

Απο σήμερα 25/3/2009 λειτουργεί και ρουτάρει άψογα νέο link με τον firelord awmn-8137

και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους

Ενημερώθηκε και αρχική σελίδα του κόμβου

----------


## gounara

ΝΕΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ - 25/3/2009


Καλησπέρα σε όλους .



Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :

1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
2 bb-link με awmn-6506 space
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick (ανενεργό)
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
5 bb-link με awmn-9626 panpan
6 bb-link με awmn-10283 romias
7 bb-link με awmn-14978 gounara-2
8 bb-link με awmn-14755 tenoros_home
9 bb-link με awmn-8137 firelord 

Επίσης λειτουργούν και δύο A.P. για πελάτες
πελάτες 13

Πελάτες

karlos (#8690) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
notisnotis (#12023) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
Plasma3D (#13581) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1ALR (#8164) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SW1LHR (#8114) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1AST (#7286) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
madTuxAthens (#14531) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
sv1ahw (#11132) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
maybeok (#10202) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1FA (#4974) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
thanos (#12402) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
GOUNARA-WORK (#14853) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
metamor (#15140) Πελάτης Ενεργό 



Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## gounara

Απο σήμερα 8/7/2010 λειτουργεί και ρουτάρει άψογα νέο link με τον GFan2 awmn-12629


Ενημερώθηκε και αρχική σελίδα του κόμβου

----------


## gounara

ΝΕΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ - 8/7/2010


Καλησπέρα σε όλους .



Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :

1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky
2 bb-link με awmn-6506 space
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick (ανενεργό)
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
5 bb-link με awmn-9626 panpan
6 bb-link με awmn-10283 romias
7 bb-link με awmn-14978 gounara-2
8 bb-link με awmn-14755 tenoros_home (ανενεργό)
9 bb-link με awmn-8137 firelord 
10 bb-link με awmn-12629 GFan2 

Επίσης λειτουργούν και δύο A.P. για πελάτες
πελάτες 13

Πελάτες

karlos (#8690) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
notisnotis (#12023) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
Plasma3D (#13581) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1ALR (#8164) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SW1LHR (#8114) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1AST (#7286) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
madTuxAthens (#14531) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
sv1ahw (#11132) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
maybeok (#10202) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1FA (#4974) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
thanos (#12402) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
GOUNARA-WORK (#14853) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
metamor (#15140) Πελάτης Ενεργό 



Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## senius

Θανάση, είσαι έτοιμος για λινκ μετά από ένα μήνα και για ένα σουβλάκι με νέο κόμβο από Πεντέλη ψηλά (ένα χιλιόμετρο πάνω από το αστεροσκοπείο) που στηνω?

----------


## gounara

> Θανάση, είσαι έτοιμος για λινκ μετά από ένα μήνα και για ένα σουβλάκι με νέο κόμβο από Πεντέλη ψηλά (ένα χιλιόμετρο πάνω από το αστεροσκοπείο) που στηνω?


Για Σένα φίλε Κωστα Θα ειμαι ετοιμος

----------


## gounara

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .

Ενημέρωση κόμβου 3/4/2011


Ο κόμβος διαθέτει :

1 bb-link με awmn-3733 spooky (ανενεργό)
2 bb-link με awmn-6506 space
3 bb-link με awmn-4571 panick (ανενεργό)
4 bb-link με awmn-8266 warlock
5 bb-link με awmn-9626 panpan
6 bb-link με awmn-10283 romias
7 bb-link με awmn-14978 gounara-2
8 bb-link με awmn-14755 tenoros_home (ανενεργό)
9 bb-link με awmn-8137 firelord 
10 bb-link με awmn-12629 GFan2
11 bb-link με awmn-14140 Snakeoff_2

Επίσης λειτουργούν και δύο A.P. για πελάτες
πελάτες 13

Πελάτες

karlos (#8690) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
notisnotis (#12023) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
Plasma3D (#13581) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1ALR (#8164) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SW1LHR (#8114) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1AST (#7286) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
madTuxAthens (#14531) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
sv1ahw (#11132) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
maybeok (#10202) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
SV1FA (#4974) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
thanos (#12402) Πελάτης Ανενεργό 
GOUNARA-WORK (#14853) Πελάτης Ενεργό 
metamor (#15140) Πελάτης Ενεργό 



Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα.
Παρέα με τον Θανάση Gounara, μας έπιασε όρεξη για αναβάθμιση.

Ο εξοπλισμός του κόμβου GOUNARA (#10130) σήμερα είναι ως εξής :

Εξοπλισμός :
Main Server PC (INTEL) Pentium III 1000 MHZ, ram 128 clock 133, C.F. 1 Giga, 2x Routerboard mini pci 4x, 8x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, Antenna D-Link omni 9 db, grid 24 db, panel 24db, panel 18db, Καλώδιο LMR-400.

Υποστήριξη : Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από UPS 1000VA, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

Traffic κόμβου :
Internet : http://www.sv1lh.net/cgi-bin/nph-pro....159.1/graphs/
Internet : http://awmn.ozo.com/cgi-bin/nph-prox....159.1/graphs/
Wireless : http://10.2.159.1/graphs

Έγινε αναβάθμιση λειτουργικού, σε Mikrotik v5.21 x86 with BGP + routing filter.
Ενημερώθηκαν οι ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου.

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο if που εκπέμπει προς Πατήσια, Κυψέλη, Γκύζη, με SSID :
awmn-Gounara 10130 bb search , στους 5700

----------


## ntrits

Έγιναν κάποιες μικρο-ρυθμίσεις στο σύστημα.

Άντε καλορίζικο

(και τα 2)

----------


## gounara

thanks boys 
τα μπρικια παιζουν τελεια 
ευχαριστω Κωστα

----------


## senius

Τις επόμενες ημέρες στον κόμβο GOUNARA (#10130) θα γίνει upgrade στο ταρατσοπισι, απο os v5.21 σε 5.26
Δημιουργήθηκε με άριστα αποτελέσματα, νέο b.b. link με sweet3 (#20776)

----------


## ipduh

με γεια, 

senius έχεις πάρει εργολαβία το μισό awmn  ::  

εκεί έχετε δυο κόμβους στην ίδια ταράτσα με διαφορετικό ΑΣ που συνδέονται με καλώδιο ;

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα.
Στον κόμβο GOUNARA (#10130) σήμερα Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, δημιουργήθηκε και ρουτάρει με άριστα αποτελέσματα νέο bb link :
με saverb (#14609) Ηράκλειο

Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα σε όλους μας !!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο GOUNARA (#10130) με το κρύο και τις βροχές, δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον Γιάννη WaRhAwK (#3507).
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους και συνεχίζουμε !!

Ενημερωθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS & Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Gounara (#10130) εγκαταστάθηκε λογισμικό mikrotik os 6xx.
Ενημερωθήκαν οι ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις στον κόμβο!
Ευχαριστούμε τον tsatasos (#17321), για την παραχώρηση του license, καθώς και τον Eagle (#17940) για την υποστήριξη της cf κάρτας.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Gounara (#10130) , είχαμε ταρατάδα.
Δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον Megathirios (#13133) , σε άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Σε αναμονή τώρα για αναβάθμιση σε νέα routerboard στον κόμβο Gounara (#10130).!
Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε... !

----------

